# "Noisy Cricket" Mod disappointment



## Waine (4/9/16)

Around about February / March this year I bought a “Noisy Cricket” Mod. I think I wrote a post about it, singing my praises for this shiny silver, compact but powerful little two 18650 cell device.  I was very excited when I bought it, had some great fun with it for a few weeks and received a lot of pleasure and satisfaction with it. Great hits, and lots of power!

However, today I took it out of my cupboard and assembled it 100% correctly. The positive side of the one battery goes underneath the atomiser section, and the negative side faces the firing button. The buttons worked smoothly when pressed, no sticking whatsoever. So I slotted in two freshly charged batteries. The result — dead, nothing… I changed the buttons around, still dead.

This is my first fail with a mod since I started vaping at the beginning of the year. I was so disappointed, actually, I was very peed off to be honest.

I guess every mechanical thing is subject to conking in sometime or other. Eventually I wrote it off as a a stroke of misfortune and calmed down. One thing I will say, I will never reccommend this device to anyone because of this.

Has anyone experienced anything similar? Any tips that might help me are welcome.


----------



## shaunnadan (4/9/16)

Have you tried with another atty? 

It could be that the centre pin Is not making contact

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/9/16)

Yeah i too think something is not making contact brother.
Its a mech mod so not much can go wrong with it.
As @shaunnadan said check your rda its probably not making contact.


----------



## Dr Phil (4/9/16)

Love love love my cricket been in daily use for the last 6months check ur atty


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/9/16)

Dr Phil said:


> Love love love my cricket been in daily use for the last 6months check ur atty


@Dr Phil whens v2 coming our side


----------



## Waine (4/9/16)

Thanks for the responses. I tried three different atty's -- no go! Dead, nothing. I shook it and heard a rattling noise. When I looked down into one of the battery chambers, I noticed the brass piece was loose. Perhaps "someone" dropped it unbeknown to me. Perhaps the piece worked loose. Whatever the case, it will now make a nice ornament, or a piece to build coils on. Such a shame...


----------



## Keyaam (4/9/16)

Can you post some pics of the parts. Might help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/9/16)

Just unscrew the bottom cap and have a look. Maybe the small block where the brass plate balances on has broken or moved out of place.


----------



## Waine (4/9/16)

Thanks again chaps...I chose not to give up on the broken Cricket. I unscrewed the back, and found that the black "butterfly" shaped plastic piece with two blobs of solder on was loose. I noticed it was stuck on by the factory with a pathetic little sticky tape like square. So I removed the sticky tape and glued the piece back on. I will allow it to set overnight and try it out again tomorrow. I am holding thumbs...

BTW, I would love to post a pic, but I suck at uploading pics from a "URL". I wish it was easier to post pics here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (4/9/16)

Waine said:


> Thanks again chaps...I chose not to give up on the broken Cricket. I unscrewed the back, and found that the black "butterfly" shaped plastic piece with two blobs of solder on was loose. I noticed it was stuck on by the factory with a pathetic little sticky tape like square. So I removed the sticky tape and glued the piece back on. I will allow it to set overnight and try it out again tomorrow. I am holding thumbs...
> 
> *BTW, I would love to post a pic, but I suck at uploading pics from a "URL". I wish it was easier to post pics here*.


If you want to load pics directly from your computer, have a look at this post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapington (4/9/16)

Waine said:


> Thanks again chaps...I chose not to give up on the broken Cricket. I unscrewed the back, and found that the black "butterfly" shaped plastic piece with two blobs of solder on was loose. I noticed it was stuck on by the factory with a pathetic little sticky tape like square. So I removed the sticky tape and glued the piece back on. I will allow it to set overnight and try it out again tomorrow. I am holding thumbs...
> 
> BTW, I would love to post a pic, but I suck at uploading pics from a "URL". I wish it was easier to post pics here.


Just click on the upload file option

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (5/9/16)

Update...I re assembled the Cricket after gluing the loose bottom piece back and letting the glue set overnight. I assembled (correctly) and guess what? ...... Dead as a garden Cricket on Doom. So now it really is just a atty holder for building on. I will never touch one again, nor will I recommend one to another. I am just like that. If an electronic device fails me once, I write it off. Such a damn pity. My first fail with eleven mods in 9 months.

Oh, the photo uploading.....I will persevere. Thanks for the tips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (6/9/16)

My disappointment with the Noisy Crickets is all on me, not the mod itself. 

I bought 2 of them and 2 Fat Daddy Upgrade Safety Kits, a DOTMOD Petri V2, Trinity Comp Cap for the V2 and 8 Samsung 25R batts just for them... $215 plus (about R3100). Installed the safety kits on both, but only tried the grey Cricket with the Petri V2 and a couple of Geek Vape Avocado's, all with big dual builds on them (3mm-4mm @ .45 to .7Ω). I didn't like the vape with any of them running at 157W, 140W and 100W. The vape was way too hot for my long slow lung hits and made the atty's very hot with even a far shorter than normal single pull.

No loss on the Petri and batts though as I use them elsewhere.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Waine (9/9/16)

Update. I stripped the Noisy Cricket totally. Cleaned all the pieces thoroughly with ISO Alcohol. Re assembled -- still dead.

Refusing to give up, I used a volt meter to check if there was current with the batteries in. Yes, box ticked. Then, I tweaked the firing button with the hex screw.... Long story short, you see the piece in the front left? -- Eventually I bent the end pieces up with a small screwdriver to ensure more contact. Re assembled -- and...I got a blast of vapour spraying out of my Velocity RDA! It works! OMG, I forgot how powerful this thing is.

So, I have to eat my words. It is not a piece of crap, it just needs some tender love and care. I have officially learned how to fix this Mod! Remember, I am not a very good mechanical chap. But now I feel a sense of achievement and the learning curve on this journey continues to amaze me. 

Thanks for all the advice guys. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Waine (26/9/16)

Another update: The Cricket conked out on me again. Then I did the obvious, which I should have done long ago. I just extended the 510 pin on the velocity RDA a little bit with a screwdriver. Made sure the 510 brass piece on the Mod was tight, but flush with the housing. It works! And so we learn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------

